# How long can they swim?



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll keep this short. My 7 month vizsla loves to swim. We typically only let her swim at very small ponds or when we have a kayak or something to go get her. We've only let her go a out 10 minutes straight. Today, she got away from us and jumped in the lake. We didn't have anything to go get her with. I resorted to swimming after her but she was going much faster than I could. We ended up having a friend use his boat to get her. It's hard to gauge how far or long she had bed swimming. But I can say very far and very long time. She didn't even look tired. Had a normal heartbeat. Two questions:

1 - Anyway I can begin training her to come back when called from the lake? She seems to be in her own world.
2 - How long can they continuously swim until I should be concerned?


----------



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Well her own accord may or may not mean coming back to shore at all. And shore would be many miles away in today's case.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

@ 7mo the pup must know recall - start @ home & in the field - I use a wistle & E collar - whoa & here the 2 comands my pups neve ever disobey


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

We went to the hydro pool with our V last week. The lady running the session said a 5 minute strong swim is the same as a 5 mile run out.

Check the whites of the eyes, if they are pink/blood shot then your V has been working hard.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kev is correct the Eyes are the Keys


----------

